# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie VS Peggy (spoiler)

## x Amby x

I thought it was quite funny when i heard about what happens between Chrissie and Peggy at Dens funeral! If you haven't already heard, Peggy finds out that Chrissie framed Sam for Dens murder and at his funeral, Peggy goes and pushes Chrissie into a six-foot hole in the ground which is meant to be for dens coffin!  :Rotfl:  

Love xXx :Heart:   Amber  :Heart:  xXx

----------


## Jade

Already posted here

Closing  :Smile:

----------

